# Any custom ROM for 5800



## sujoyp (Jun 22, 2011)

Friends anybody uses custom ROM for 5800. I am bored with its interface and will get a new handset in Diwali...but for now

all the features should work on that ROM.

Please Suggest??


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ OMG, so you don't know about CFWs?? Amazing.. The wonders.

Go here, and amaze yourself..

v5 Custom Firmware / Cooking - Files and Releases

I personally prefer these two CFWs:

(for 5230)

Phantom^1
InFiniTy^01


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 22, 2011)

I know about them but never used them...I have put original hacked CFW few times but never a custom made..

Soo I want some advices...or else will bear the burden for 2-3 more months


----------



## baccilus (Jun 22, 2011)

I didn't know anything about these. I will try this on my Nokia 5800


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2011)

opps If someone confused it with Samsung I5800 then I am sorry I was talking about nokia 5800


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ try it, they are amazing. Speed gain = double

Conversations integrate(thread sms)
C6's great gallery (gallery loading of 100 pics takes 1 second including thumbnails, for first time)
Everything EXTREMELY FAST RUNNING


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2011)

ok but I have heard that some of the functionality suffer ...and bugs??

Thats the reason I was asking ...anyways I will search ...I have seen many on dailymobile form


----------



## baccilus (Jun 23, 2011)

Too many choices are confusing me. Can anyone suggest me the best Flashing method for the Nokia 5800 and also the best CFW. By best I mean stable and useful.
The Photon CFW requires some different flashing method which I haven't been able to understand. It has specifically asked not to use the Naviferm(or whatever?) but hasn't told anything about how to use the alternative.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm using C6 RM-612 V40.0.021 ported to 5800 by mara- [Language packs added] ATM

Check these
[GUIDE] Flashing your phone with a CFW (Full Video and Text tutorial)
All Mods for CFW | for Nokia 5800 v50 & v40 and other S60v5 devices
Symbian Modding Guide For Newbies [Updated]


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank You Ishu Gupta....very helpful


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 24, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Too many choices are confusing me. Can anyone suggest me the best Flashing method for the Nokia 5800 and also the best CFW. By best I mean stable and useful.
> The Photon CFW requires some different flashing method which I haven't been able to understand. It has specifically asked not to use the Naviferm(or whatever?) but hasn't told anything about how to use the alternative.



You need core files
C6 V20.0.041 Firmware ported to Nokia 5800 V52.0.007 Fully Working



sujoyp said:


> Thank You Ishu Gupta....very helpful



You're welcome.


----------



## baccilus (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Ishu


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2011)

Flashing easy as cake:

[Tutorial] How to flash with 3 files (C00, rofs2 and uda)


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

I think I'll try them out, one question, if I kill my phone when burning can I recover it? Or do I need to go to a service center?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 24, 2011)

Flash again with a clean firmware and it'll be fine.

Do not downgrade you firmware though.


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Flash again with a clean firmware and it'll be fine.
> 
> Do not downgrade you firmware though.


Can I upgrade to parallel firmware? I mean modded 52.xx to another modded 52.xx? Same version, no downgrading.

*PS: Give me a link to the best firmware you ever used, I need looks as well speed, default 5800 firmware is slower than my father's 800/- phone.*


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> Can I upgrade to parallel firmware? I mean modded 52.xx to another modded 52.xx? Same version, no downgrading.


Yep


> *PS: Give me a link to the best firmware you ever used, I need looks as well speed, default 5800 firmware is slower than my father's 800/- phone.*



Nokia 5800,5530,523x,X6 - Photon C6-03 - The Fastest Firmware - Final Released!
Nokia 523X|5800|5530|X6-Fastest Firmware Ever-Phantom^2™C6 Based{Variant Added}

I'm using this one now. Its much faster than the default (60MB+ free RAM and 75MB+ free C: )


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> Nokia 5800,5530,523x,X6 - Photon C6-03 - The Fastest Firmware - Final Released!
> ...


Thanks, I'll try it out soon.


----------



## baccilus (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes the default Firmware on Nokia 5800 is very slow. But I haven't been able to find installation tutorials specifically for Photon c6-03.
This is the part that is confusing me:


> Use PNHT's C6 Firmware CORE file with my CFW file and not NAVIFIRM files


I will have to use Naviform to install PNHT's c6 Firmware or is there some other software to do that?

And what will happen to my contacts and Notes after I apply the Photon CFW. Will I be able to get them back through the Nokia Ovi suite installed and synchronized on my PC?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2011)

I too searched soo many firmware and even downloaded my own from nevifirm...but now confused...will do this flashing on sunday


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 25, 2011)

1) DL C6 V20.0.041 Firmware ported to Nokia 5800 V52.0.007 Fully Working and extract files to C:\Program Files\Nokia\phoenix\products\RM-XXX\
2) 3. Download and Install PKEY Emulator and J.A.F (Google them)
3) Run PKEY Emulator
4) Click OK
5) Ignore the error and click OK
6) Go to 'bb5'tab and Tick - Manual Flash, Dead USB, Normal mode, Untick - 'CRT 308'
7) Tick 'USE INI and Select your phone and appropriate RM from the list (RM can be found in device update)
8) Turn OFF your phone and connect it to the computer via USB
9) Click on flash. Click OK
10) Press (and not hold) the power button when asked by the program.
11) wait.
12) Done

This will install the default C6 FW.
If you want to install any other FW (like photon etc) then DL the CFW files and put them in the C:\Program Files\Nokia\phoenix\products\RM-XXX\ folder.
Rename if necessary




baccilus said:


> And what will happen to my contacts and Notes after I apply the Photon CFW. Will I be able to get them back through the Nokia Ovi suite installed and synchronized on my PC?



Use the backup thing in File Manager.


----------



## baccilus (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you so much Ico . I will backup using the file manager and then copy the backup folder on my PC just to be sure.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2011)

@Ishu Gupta thanks...will try in evening....u made it soo easy


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2011)

I would recommend the Phantom^1 FW, best ever I've used. It's a tweaked Photon C6-03.

Now avoid Photon C6-03 it gives less than 20 hours battery backup with minimal usage, Phantom^1 on the other hard lasts 2 days easily.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> I would recommend the Phantom^1 FW, best ever I've used. It's a tweaked Photon C6-03.
> 
> Now avoid Photon C6-03 it gives less than 20 hours battery backup with minimal usage, Phantom^1 on the other hard lasts 2 days easily.



Thanks will remember this


----------



## baccilus (Jun 25, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> I would recommend the Phantom^1 FW, best ever I've used. It's a tweaked Photon C6-03.
> 
> Now avoid Photon C6-03 it gives less than 20 hours battery backup with minimal usage, Phantom^1 on the other hard lasts 2 days easily.



Can you post a link please. Thanks. I was gonna install Photon c6-03 but am reconsidering now.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 25, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Can you post a link please. Thanks. I was gonna install Photon c6-03 but am reconsidering now.


I have given the link to Phantom^2 in post #17.
If you want ^1
*forum.dailymobile.se/index.php?topic=46650.0


----------



## baccilus (Jun 25, 2011)

@Ishu: Phantom^2 has removed podcasting. But I use that feature a lot.Will I be able to add that later?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ I dunno. But Phantom^2 has **** load more bugs than Phantom^1.

Currently I'm using Infinity-01 and it's amazing. Waiting for 2(should come next month)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes                     .


----------



## baccilus (Jun 25, 2011)

Ohh this has bugs??? But I was thinking if I manage to do this right once, I will just keep changing the CFWs till I find the one I really like . First time must be the most difficult.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2011)

ok i too flashed with phantom 2...if i incurr a problem will see...thanks ..it was easy


----------



## baccilus (Jun 25, 2011)

I just flashed with C6-03 modded CFW (Biovolt). Everything went off fine and now I have a fully functional phone. I have one irritant and a bug:
Irritant: I just hate what they have done with the full QWERTY keyboard. They have made the keys smaller and added a number key line unnecessarily. It's already pretty difficult to type on a virtual keyboard and this has made it 10X more difficult.
Bug: we can't add a contact to the home screen if the contact has more than one number or any other detail.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 26, 2011)

^^ install swype. It's a better keyboard and easier to use too.

Although, with a C6 based FW, the RAM will be low, and Swype will eat up another 5MB. Forget Opera 11, constantly out of memory error.

I'm using a N97 ported FW based CFW. Get 62MB ram with widgets on.


----------



## Aayush (Jun 26, 2011)

Try THis One Its Based On C6 V40 And Makes Your Device Completely New... Go Here *tech-wack.blogspot.com/
*4.bp.blogspot.com/-ELHO2QQPn5w/TgQk-PNTWBI/AAAAAAAAAIo/XlxF3Oz3nHg/s1600/Scr000009.jpg

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-wlVnImr7PVE/TgQkzXI29eI/AAAAAAAAAIE/8h5vtDHpWes/s1600/Scr000001.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2011)

^^ but this one look exacly like Phantom ^2 which I am already using


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 26, 2011)

But this is the most awesome!

*i53.tinypic.com/2ni420m.jpg


----------



## Aayush (Jun 27, 2011)

Dude Its Based On C6 V 40 Not V 20...



sujoyp said:


> ^^ but this one look exacly like Phantom ^2 which I am already using



 Phantom ^2 is Outdated ,,its based on C6 V20 With Rather Very Less Mods ...This on Is Based on C6 V40 For Proof See This Its Got Simile and New Web Browser See *2.bp.blogspot.com/-mQHK6y1D0Po/TgQlAY_fcZI/AAAAAAAAAIw/eHcrmShcxqw/s1600/Scr000011.jpg*3.bp.blogspot.com/-DrJYlB7JQgw/TgQlBXTebII/AAAAAAAAAI0/3_bzX-A2z_o/s1600/Scr000012.jpg  *2.bp.blogspot.com/-MoqjsjN6UTg/TgQlC_sJwAI/AAAAAAAAAI8/hM_YMwEHebk/s1600/Scr000014.jpg*4.bp.blogspot.com/-XWqwBBoHQIA/TgQlGebFI4I/AAAAAAAAAJM/HXpuY2NICZE/s1600/Scr000018.jpg
And Its Too Got 50 Mb Of Ram
*2.bp.blogspot.com/-MQqzTThcHR4/TgQlPFJVWUI/AAAAAAAAAJ4/SFNwN0WKNA4/s1600/Scr000029.jpg




comp@ddict said:


> But this is the most awesome!
> 
> *i53.tinypic.com/2ni420m.jpg



Its Only The Meego icons and n8 Font..You Can late Add them..


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2011)

can u post a changelog from the site for C6V40 based cfw...I am anyways happy with what I have right now


----------



## Aayush (Jun 27, 2011)

*Change logs:*

Change logs: 
- Ovi map 3.06+
- Qt 4.07(3) + Qt mobility 1.01(3) + Qt webkit 4.07(3)
- Speed improve 
- Better Ram manager
- Emoticon input
- Ovi contact removed
- Music player with lyrics update 
- Nokia Brower 7.3.1.25 - Extremely fast 
- Battery improve.

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-Hoe0gzMlx2c/TfpGgws74RI/AAAAAAAABE4/2a6ck4fi_UU/s1600/C6+V40+-version.jpg

*Features :-
Base Nokia C6 V 40 Firmware.
50 MB Of Ram Free On Start up
Very Fast as compared to C6  V20 based phones.
Tried To Make It More Like Nokia N8 
Added Mods That Work Best With The Phone
Mods Added :-          
All N97 Mini Themes 
All C6 Themes
Auto Rotate On By Default
Auto Rotate Qwerty 
Camera Mods   {-By RKY}
Camera Bug {fixed fahimmuchi}
Conversation For Msgs
Don't open menu when exit music player{by binh24}
Enable Caching For All Drives
Extra Zoom In Camera
Gallery Mod
Global Race Game With Extra 11 tracks
High Quality Voice Recording
Added Extra Memory Icon 
Improved Wifi 
Improved Rotation Speed
Improved Game UI
Improved Video Capture
Smooth Brightness
Press '0' To Switch Bluetooth On
Radio RDS Fix
Camera Ram Saving When Exit
S^3 Widget Clock
Send Every thing from File Browser 
Call Duration On By Default
Summary After Call On By Default.
New Keyboard
Extended Menu 
S^3 Like Menu
Increase Start up Sound
Mega Start Up
N8 Theme Effects
N8 Scrolling
Rom Patcher 2.6
Tap To Unlock
Original Feel Of Nokia (No Change In General Profile and Splash Screen)
And Many More Mods That Were Required.*


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow u actually put whole changelog..

Thank You


----------



## Aayush (Jun 27, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Wow u actually put whole changelog..
> 
> Thank You



You Are Welcome


----------



## baccilus (Jun 27, 2011)

Ohh I just flashed to Photon C6-03 (Biovolt) yesterday. It is great but I hate it's keyboard. How is the Virtual keyboard in ^^this mod. More specifically have they tried to put in a number row in there and made the keys cramped like the photon one?
And can we have a working link to a this mod, including all the three necessary files.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 27, 2011)

Haha 50MB?? 





> : shock:



I get 62MB with Clock + 3 widgets.


----------



## baccilus (Jun 27, 2011)

What's so great about having free RAM. Will having 60MB rather than 40MB make a huge difference?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 27, 2011)

My sister has a Nokia 5233. I am going to install custom firmware today...

Tried but could not find download links to Infinity 1...

So, downloading SBXLIVE now...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 28, 2011)

baccilus said:


> What's so great about having free RAM. Will having 60MB rather than 40MB make a huge difference?



try surfing with 2 tabs or more than 15 minutes on Opera 11.


----------



## hard_rock (Jun 29, 2011)

Is there any audio enhancement codec for Nokia 5800? I used to flash the firmware of Sony Ericsson W810i(my first phone) just to enhance the quality with various available packs...I must tell...Music sounded awesome after flashing..

Any similar audio enhancement available for Nokia 5800?

Also, after flashing to CFW, is there any way to restore the 5800 with it's original firmware..? If so, how can I backup my original v52.0.007 firmware?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2011)

donno about music enhancement ...

but u dont have to backup your firmware...just download it from Nevifirm..U will get the original one


----------



## hard_rock (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks! 

In Navifirm, for V52.0.007..I found these relevant firmware...

5800 RM-356 Country Variant INDIA IN Black CWM Free Navi v1 MR(059B9L8)
APAC2 India RED (0559673)

APAC2 India BLACK (xxxxxxxx)
APAC2 India BLUE (xxxxxxxx)

I suppose I might need one of the first two firmware right?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 29, 2011)

Doesn't matter. Make sure it matches the RM (RM-356) and its clean (ie no vodafone airtel ****)


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 29, 2011)

I have installed Infinity 1 custom firmware on 5233 RM 625...

I have a problem. Music player does not detect songs on the SD card... Anyone else having this problem? How do I solve it?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> I have installed Infinity 1 custom firmware on 5233 RM 625...
> 
> I have a problem. Music player does not detect songs on the SD card... Anyone else having this problem? How do I solve it?



It may only detect music folder in the SD card like mine...I cant save the songs and wallpapers anywhere but just Music, images and video folder...try it


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2011)

I transfer using WMP, so automatically they are saved at "MUSIC" folder

ANd yeah, the CFWs search MUSIC folder only, so as to not add ringtones etc etc to the song list.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 29, 2011)

Today, I updated the Nokia 5233 through OVI store to v50.xx

But later, tried to go back to Infinity 1 which is based on v40.xx

The phone is bricked. How can I recover it? Need help.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 29, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Today, I updated the Nokia 5233 through OVI store to v50.xx
> 
> But later, tried to go back to Infinity 1 which is based on v40.xx
> 
> The phone is bricked. How can I recover it? Need help.


According to the tuts, Nokia phones die on downgrading.
I'm not sure but you might need to go to CC.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 29, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> According to the tuts, Nokia phones die on downgrading.
> I'm not sure but you might need to go to CC.



Its dead alright...

I am downloading the latest firmware using Navifirm. Can you please outline the procedure?

On Navifirm, there are more than 3 files...

vpl
c00
rofs2
rofs3
uda
dcp
spr

I am downloading 
1. c00 (for MCU)
2. rofs2 (for PPM)
3. rofs3 (for CNT) and
4. uda (for APE Variant)

Is there any special procedure to flash these files? And what are the rest of the files for? Is there any other software than JAF through which I could restore my phone?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 29, 2011)

Use this tut.
Download *all* files for the latest FW for your phone.



Ishu Gupta said:


> 1) DL and extract files to C:\Program Files\Nokia\phoenix\products\RM-XXX\
> 2) 3. Download and Install PKEY Emulator and J.A.F (Google them)
> 3) Run PKEY Emulator
> 4) Click OK
> ...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Today, I updated the Nokia 5233 through OVI store to v50.xx
> 
> But later, tried to go back to Infinity 1 which is based on v40.xx
> 
> The phone is bricked. How can I recover it? Need help.



WTF did you do, to get it right , papad belne padenge.

Couldn't u have asked us first?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 29, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Use this tut.
> Download *all* files for the latest FW for your phone.



Don't have Phoenix folder in the Program Files>>Nokia folder... Should I create it?



comp@ddict said:


> WTF did you do, to get it right , papad belne padenge.
> 
> Couldn't u have asked us first?



Big mistake... Till today evening, the phone was running Infinity FW. After updating via OVI, I didn't like the stock ROM, so thought would go back... big mistake...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah create it.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 29, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Yeah create it.



1. OK... downloaded all files...
2. Created phoenix/products/RM-625 in Program Files/Nokiaa
3. Copied all downloaded files to the above folder
4. Started JAF through PKEY
5. Clicked on "Use ini"

My phone is not in the list... Nokia 5233 RM-625 is not in the list...

Now what?

I have JAF 1.98.62 and PKEY emulator 5

---------------------------------------
*EDIT:*

Flashed manually using C00, rofs2, rofs3 and uda files.

Phone came back to life...

Thanks for the help Ishu...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 30, 2011)

Glad its fixed


----------



## baccilus (Jun 30, 2011)

It came back to life even after you tried to downgrade it? That's amazing.


----------

